# Australia Home Networking Package discontinued



## ladis (Jan 14, 2014)

The problem I have is: I need to download some shows from TIVO to Mac. I have Roxio Toast II but no Home Networking Package. The HNP is no longer available and can't be purchased here (TIVO's and TIVO software are no longer sold in Australia) - which means I have no MAK. What are my options?


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

have you actually contacted TiVo support via he mytivo website to confirm that the HNP is no longer being sold?


----------



## ladis (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes I have contacted them. Their reply:

The Media Access Key will only appear on your TiVo after activating the Home Networking Package. However, this service is no longer available for purchase.

The decision to no longer sell the Home Networking Package and TiVo Desktop Plus was made after much consideration and discussion between Hybrid Television Services, licensee of TiVo in Australia and New Zealand, and TiVo Inc in the United States.

We here at TiVo Support are unable to comment or speculate on reason why this decision was made or on the possibility or timing of any future developments or releases of hardware and software related to TiVo and its associated products.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Well that's a pain then. They pulled the HNP from their website over a year ago, but I was told support was still selling it to customers directly.

Not much I can suggest really then. Without a MAK you are stuffed for an easy download.

If you are willing to compromise quality and at least get a copy of something you want, you can use a PC capture device (or old school VCR) to record the composite or S-Video output from the TiVo.

If you're up for a challenge, and are proficient with Linux and a soldering iron, there may be a way of retrieving your recordings by PROM modding and hacking your TiVo. I can't point you in the right direction due to restrictions on this forum (try Google).


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Just noticed that there is a HNP for sale on eBay.


----------



## sarahfoxnz (Dec 9, 2013)

petestrash said:


> Just noticed that there is a HNP for sale on eBay.


Thats just the 'code'. don't you still need to download software / something to add to your TIVO for the code to work ?

edit: If Tivo Australia aren't selling the download software, the code wont work ???


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

You need the activation code to get a MAK.

Once there is an MAK on your account, you can then download the software from MyTiVo for free.

The software is useless without an MAK.

Just checked and the software download links are still showing on my account, can't imagine they would pull that for any reason, even after the 31st of March.

The HNP is about licensing and Hybrid have to pay TiVo to maintain the activation servers.

I guess as there are no more machines being sold, very few HNP's were sold recently and thus not worth the ongoing expense.


----------



## pogsinnz (Apr 9, 2014)

I need a media access key as well - Is there really no way to get a media access key?


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

pogsinnz said:


> I need a media access key as well - Is there really no way to get a media access key?


Unfortunately not any more.

Even if you have a key they can no longer be activated as that was finished on the 31st of March 2014.

The options that you have are:

1. Purchase another TiVo from someone who already has an active HNP package, and use their mytivo account.

2. Get a friend who has the HNP package to add you to their account.


----------



## pogsinnz (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks for the post petestrash. Guess I'm out of luck. I don't know anybody else with a TiVo but I will keep a look out. 

That's just crazy that its no longer available. And missed it by only a couple of weeks.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

If it's any consolation, TiVo stopped selling the package in December 2013 and turned off the activations in March.


----------

